# Hair loss



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 28, 2013)

So recently I've started to notice and people have been telling me my hair is thinning out. I don't have anyone in my family that has this issue but I have used a lot of AAS for many years. I've never thought to research this issue but maybe someone could suggest something while it's fresh in my mind.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm interested aswell. I've been noticing thinning up front. Hoping it resides post cycle but if not this thread will be useful.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2013)

There are two main ways to treat it besides getting off gear.

#1 Propecia @ 1mg daily
#2 Minoxidl 5% on the crown of your head twice daily. 

You may also use shampoos like Regenepure but it isn't as strong as the meds above.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 28, 2013)

I've read you need to use these for about six months before you see any results.


----------



## independent (Jul 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> There are two main ways to treat it besides getting off gear.
> 
> #1 Propecia @ 1mg daily
> #2 Minoxidl 5% on the crown of your head twice daily.
> ...



For best results you would use all three.  Hairloss is why i stopped my trt. Bummer.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I've read you need to use these for about six months before you see any results.


I saw results within 2 months easy but I'm not genetically prone to hair loss. It was excessive gear that caused it. 

However when I used the Finasteride I was on 5 mg daily. LOL!


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 28, 2013)

Heavy, did you use both of these together?:
#1 Propecia @ 1mg daily
#2 Minoxidl 5% on the crown of your head twice daily.

I can see through my hair which I could never see before, I don't know that it's reversible and I thought I'd never have this issue because I'm not predisposed to it either (or so I thought).


----------



## independent (Jul 28, 2013)

Unfortunetly you dont notice it until its too late, you should see results from heavys protocol. Problem with rogaine is if you stop using it the hair you grew on it will fall out.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> Heavy, did you use both of these together?:
> #1 Propecia @ 1mg daily
> #2 Minoxidl 5% on the crown of your head twice daily.
> 
> I can see through my hair which I could never see before, I don't know that it's reversible and I thought I'd never have this issue because I'm not predisposed to it either (or so I thought).


No, I may have overlapped them a day or two but I took the Minoxidil separate from the Finasteride. The Minoxidil was very effective on the crown of my head. I have pics before and after and its an obvious improvement. I was using the Regenepure with the other meds though. However I ran out of that about a month ago or so. 

I just got a buzz cut with #5 clippers and the thinning area is completely full of hair now.

I'm only on test now. I noticed the most thinning on Mast and Tren.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, and i'm running mast/tren... I've ran plenty of tren in the past.... This is my first time ever having problems though oh well i"m going to source these out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 28, 2013)

I have noticed a little push back over the temples. Its been from moderate to aggressive use. Over 8 years.
Couple things I have noticed... my hair loss seems to occur with hormonal changes. So the ramp up of test cyp and eq seems to bother my hair line more then a test prop mast prop would. Once I get my product in line the hair loss stops.  I do notice actual thinning of the hair shafy when im on a blast. When I drop my dose the hair shaft thickens up a little.  But over the course of time im noticing a very gradual loss. I have noticed tren and winstrol seem particulaly unforgiving.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> Yep, and i'm running mast/tren... I've ran plenty of tren in the past.... This is my first time ever having problems though oh well i"m going to source these out.


I had zero thinning a few years ago on tren, mast or winny but now these compounds seem to negatively effect my hair the most. I'm in my mid forties though.


----------



## Goodskie (Jul 28, 2013)

How do you really know if you're losing? I can pull out 5ish hairs on my head at any time which makes me paranoid but I have a full head of hair. I got a hair cut a couple weeks ago and she actually thinned my hair. Still paranoid and would like to stop it before its noticeable if need be. So how do you know early?


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't think there's any way to know, everyone in my family has their hair even into their 70s. So it's strange. it's the crown of my head. Multiple people have recently told me and then I started noticing it.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jul 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> There are two main ways to treat it besides getting off gear.
> 
> #1 Propecia @ 1mg daily
> #2 Minoxidl 5% on the crown of your head twice daily.
> ...



Heavy how much will u charge me to have you as my personal nutritionalist for gear and peptides? Serious here?


----------



## independent (Jul 29, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> How do you really know if you're losing? I can pull out 5ish hairs on my head at any time which makes me paranoid but I have a full head of hair. I got a hair cut a couple weeks ago and she actually thinned my hair. Still paranoid and would like to stop it before its noticeable if need be. So how do you know early?



I finally noticed when i was rinising my hair in the shower, i just happened to look down and saw a lot of hair going down the drain.


----------



## bdeljoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Fuck it. Go to hair club for men.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jul 29, 2013)

Have to weigh up sides vs positives... And of course age ect...you know it's the gear as u said its not hereditary so gear or hair if u choose gear go onto ineedawig.com


----------



## LCSULLA (Jul 29, 2013)

I have had MPB for years. The only things I know that work are:

1. Finasteride 
2. Dutasteride
3. 5% Minox
4. Nizoral
5. RU58841
6. Hair transplants
7. Shave it.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 29, 2013)

topical aldactone


----------



## Mr Persistent (Aug 10, 2013)

Get a wig and keep taking gear.... Problem solved


----------



## shellymario (Oct 10, 2013)

Hair loss can have may reasons. It may be harmonal changes or may be lack of protiens and vitamanis in body. You can check for you BMI and find out the reason if some out of these exists. I faced hair loss problem long time back. I treid all the medicines and all the therapies. Did not see any notacible change. I was recommende by aquaintances to check for Goop hair. I am using these and feel nice and confident going out.


----------



## healthystuff (Oct 30, 2014)

If hair is slowly thinning out, it is best to avoid chemical shampoo or conditioner. I prefer natural product like castor oil uses for hair. It is effective for hair growth and the best part is, it helps become shinier and smoother.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 1, 2014)

You can always do a comb over


----------



## mattj (Nov 1, 2014)

Yepper, hairline pushing back, damm it's embarrassing. Looking for a solution as well. Naps has some options.


----------

